# Concurrerend



## ThomasK

"Een concurrerend aanbod" lijkt (in Nederland) mogelijk, terwijl ik alleen "een concurrentieel aanbod" had verwacht. "Een concurrerend bedrijf" uiteraard, maar dit...

Maar oké, blijkbaar is ook mijn kijk op het Nederlands alweer te eng... ;-( Of?


----------



## Red Arrow

Producten kunnen in zekere zin ook concurreren. Dat hoeven niet per se de bedrijven te zijn.
Denk maar aan chips Lays met hamburgersmaak. Helemaal weggeconcurreerd door de degelijke chipssmaken van Lays.


----------



## bibibiben

_Concurrentieel_ wordt in Nederland waarschijnlijk minder vaak gebruikt dan in België. Men wijkt hier liever uit naar _concurrerend_ of naar _competitief_. Een aanbod kan concurrerend zijn: het aanbod is aantrekkelijk genoeg om te kunnen meedingen naar de gunst van de afnemer(s). Of anders competitief: een aanbod is net zo goed als of beter dan het aanbod van de tegenstrever(s).


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> _Concurrentieel_ wordt in Nederland waarschijnlijk minder vaak gebruikt dan in België. Men wijkt hier liever uit naar _concurrerend_ of naar _competitief_. Een aanbod kan concurrerend zijn: het aanbod is aantrekkelijk genoeg om te kunnen meedingen naar de gunst van de afnemer(s). Of anders competitief: een aanbod is net zo goed als of beter dan het aanbod van de tegenstrever(s).


Competitief wordt in België ook meer gebruikt dat concurrentieel, maar persoonlijk vind ik het echt niet passen bij een aanbod... Voor mij is competitief niet helemaal hetzelfde als concurrerend/concurrentieel.

Bij een competitief persoon denk ik automatisch aan iemand die zijn best doet om te winnen. Dat is niet per se de winnaar.
Maar een aanbod kan zijn best niet doen.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Competitief wordt in België ook meer gebruikt dat concurrentieel, maar persoonlijk vind ik het echt niet passen bij een aanbod... Voor mij is competitief niet helemaal hetzelfde als concurrerend/concurrentieel.



Het is ook niet hetzelfde. Verre van dat. Maar _concurrentieel_ heeft de betekenis van _concurrerend_ én _competitief._ En nee, dat is niet mijn verzinsel.




Red Arrow :D said:


> Bij een competitief persoon denk ik automatisch aan iemand die zijn best doet om te winnen. Dat is niet per se de winnaar.
> Maar een aanbod kan zijn best niet doen.



Een aanbod hoeft niet zijn best te doen. Wat wel van belang is: een aanbod kan net zo goed zijn als of beter zijn dan het aanbod van de tegenstrever(s). Dat is dan een competitief aanbod. In Vlaanderen: een concurrentieel aanbod.


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> _Concurrentieel_ wordt in Nederland waarschijnlijk minder vaak gebruikt dan in België. Men wijkt hier liever uit naar _concurrerend_ of naar _competitief_. Een aanbod kan concurrerend zijn: het aanbod is aantrekkelijk genoeg om te kunnen meedingen naar de gunst van de afnemer(s). Of anders competitief: een aanbod is net zo goed als of beter dan het aanbod van de tegenstrever(s).


Voor mij is die overgang niet zo logisch in de zin dat een concurrentieel aanbod nog niet impliceert dat het automatisch ook concurrerend zal worden in de zin dat het echt de concurrentiestrijd aangaat. Competitief lijkt mij een overname uit het Engels, waar geen apart woord voor concurrentie bestaat. Ik vind het daarom overbodig...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Competitief lijkt mij een overname uit het Engels, waar geen apart woord voor concurrentie bestaat. Ik vind het daarom overbodig...



Nee hoor, uit het Frans. In het Frans heeft _compétitif_ twee betekenissen. Een van de betekenissen is _qui peut affronter la concurrence. _Je kunt bijvoorbeeld _un produit compétitif_ hebben. Of _une offre compétitive_. In het Nederlands zoals gesproken in Nederland idem dito. En laat _concurrentieel_ nou volgens Van Dale óók de betekenis van _competitief_ hebben.

Daarnaast heeft _concurrentieel_ de vrij neutrale betekenis van _betrekking hebbend op de concurrentie_. Een voorbeeld dat Van Dale geeft: _een concurrentieel nadeel_. Dat is dus een nadeel op het gebied van concurrentie. Het zou nu onmogelijk kunnen betekenen: nadeel waarmee je kunt concurreren. In Nederland zal waarschijnlijk eerder _concurrentienadeel_ gezegd worden.


----------



## eno2

Openbare aanbiedingen worden uitgeschreven vanwege de nood aan concurrerend aanbod. Of en hoezeer de  inschrijvingen ook competitief zijn zal de aankoper beslissen. Wat niet competitief genoeg is, zal hij niet in overweging nemen.


----------

